
Chesapeake Energy CEO Dies in Fiery Car Crash - humbleMouse
http://www.syracuse.com/us-news/index.ssf/2016/03/pioneering_chesapeake_energy_ceo_aubrey_mcclendon_dies_in_fiery_car_crash.html
======
humbleMouse
He was driving on a deserted road completely sober and ran into a wall....

